# Netzteil kaputt?



## Trebble56 (1. Januar 2014)

Moin,

Ich habe heute offenbar ein wenig pech gehabt, denn mein Rechner hat sich aufgehängt und ich habe den "on-button" am gehäuse 5 sek. gedrückt und der Rechner ging aus. Ich wollte ihn danach wie immer wenn mir sowas passiert, einfach wieder hochfahrn. Leider hat sich absolut nichst mehr getan. Nicht mal mehr die Lichter am mainboard haben geleuchtet. 

Aufgrund des Fehler hab ich an ein kaputtes mainboard gedacht und eigendlich nur um sicher zu sein das es auch so ist, mein netzteil kurz getestet. Also alle stecker ab und fix den grünen anschluss mit einem schwarzen überbrückt wie es überall im internet beschrieben wird. Keine regung ...was darauf hindeutet das nun das netzteil kaputt sein müsste. (strom war natürlich drann)

Kann man das netzteil noch irgenwie anders testen ? und war es einfach ein zufall das mein rechner sich zuvor aufgehängt hatte? 

Bei dem netzteil handelt es sich um ein 700W NesteQ was mittlerweile etwa 6-7 jahre alt ist. 

Falls ihr der meinung sein solltet das mein Netzeil tatsächlich kaputt ist hätte ich wohl auch noch gerne eine kurze empfehlung was ihr heute wohl für ein netzteil kaufen würdet und auf welche standards man heute wohl achten sollte 

Gruß Trebble


----------



## PC Heini (2. Januar 2014)

Grüss Dich

Um ein Netzteil zu testen, sollten die Stromanschlüsse der Laufwerke belastet sein. Soll heissen;
Schliesse im mindesten ein Laufwerk an, das Strom verbraucht. Nicht jedes Netzteil kann man mit nur brücken der 2 besagten Anschlüsse testen. Läuft der Netzteillüfter nicht an, so ist das Netzteil hinüber.
Ob der zuvorige Aufhänger dess Systems damit zu tun hat, kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Jedes System verhält sich anderst.
Der Standard eines Netzteils hängt von den benötigten Anschlüssen vom Mainboard und Laufwerken ab. Dazu sollte man noch wissen, wie hoch die Belastung für das Netzteil dess gesamten Systems wird.
Wurde in den letzten Wochen ein zusätzliches Gerät oder sonstwas eingebaut? Wenn nicht, kannst Du wieder zu einem 700 Watt Teil greifen.

Dies ma mein Vorschlag.

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## Trebble56 (2. Januar 2014)

Also ich hab festgestellt das ich einen Fehler gemacht hab: Der Lüfter vom Netzteil bekommt seinen Strom über einen stecker der aufs mainboard kommt ...und der war natürlich ab da ja auch das mainboard keinen strom bekommt. Also kann der gar nicht laufen. 

Heißt dass, das man mein netzteil nicht auf diese weise testen kann?

und bei der Frage nach den standards meinte ich eher sowas wie bestimmte modi z.b. die unterstützung für den Hasswell stromsparmodus, da an dieses netzteil künftig ein neues MB und ein 4770k soll. momentan ist es noch ein altes ASUS Striker II NSE und ein Q9300


----------



## drucko (2. Januar 2014)

Hi,

doch, man kann normalerweise das schon so testen, aber danach weisst du lediglich, ob das Netzteil "anspringt". Bzw. in deinem Fall kannst du es dann halt nicht am Lüfter erkennen aber du könntest/solltest -  wie PC Heini schon sagte - dafür nen Verbraucher dranhängen. (Und solange der Lüfter nicht läuft natürlich nur kurz anmachen...)
Zur Leistung - wenn in deinen Rechner nicht noch ne Dual-GPU Graka oder sowas reinkommt sollten 4-500W ewig reichen! Je mehr Reserven du hast desto schlechter wird der Wirkungsgrad mal etwas einfach ausgedrückt.  (Was zu mehr Wärme führt und damit nicht gerade zur Langlebigkeit der Bauteile beiträgt) Schau dir am besten mal ein Schaubild an, das den Wirkungsgrad eines Netzteils zeigt.
Die von dir genannte CPU zum Beispiel wird mit einer TDP von ~85 Watt angegeben, aber unter normalen Nutzungsbedingungen ist man da weit davon entfernt, wenn man nicht grad Filme konvertiert oder so...
Ich werf jetzt einfach mal in den Raum, dass der Rechner bei "Office-Betrieb" als Ganzes unter 100Watt aufnimmt.

Beispiel:
Mein alter Phenom2 x4 (125W TDP) + ne Radeon HD5870 + restliches Gerümpel wird von nem 425W Netzteil versorgt, und das reicht auch bei CPU+GPU Volllast! (Im Office-Betrieb braucht der ganze Kram ~130W)
Was ich damit sagen will: "Lieber ne Nummer Größer" halte ich bei Netzteilen für falsch.

Zum Thema Standards: Bei Netzteilen und Mainboards ist dafür die unterstützte ACPI Version ausschlaggebend, sprich welche Stromsparmodi etc. untersützt werden. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acpi


----------



## Trebble56 (2. Januar 2014)

Ok dann scheint mein netzteil tatsächlich kaputt zu sein ,...  in diesem fall hätte ich nur noch eine letzte frage ich hab derzeit an meinem mainboard einen 24poligen anschluss und zusätzlich einen 8poligen ...der wird aber bei den netzteilen nicht erwähnt die ich mir angeschaut hab ...is der so selbstverständlich das das nicht mehr angegeben wird oder würde ich z.b. mit diesem netzteil einen fehlkauf tätigen: http://www.mix-computer.de/html/product/detail.html?articleId=771171  ****

DAzu kommen das später : das mainboard    http://www.mix-computer.de/html/product/detail.html?articleId=783864

und ein prozessor    http://www.mix-computer.de/html/product/detail.html?articleId=735526

die meines erachtens dazu passen sollten.

Und mal so ganz offtopic: hab noch nen alten noctua kühler auf meinem 775 sockel ... meint ihr der wird noch passen ? (der wird ja leiser sein als die ollen boxed dinger die eh nie viel taugen)


----------



## PC Heini (3. Januar 2014)

Grüss Dich

Beim Netzteil würde ich Abstand halten. Denn die Anschlüsse werden bei guten Netzteilen folgendermassen deklariert; 20 + 4, 24 + 4 oder dann 24 + 8. Siehe beim neuen Mainboard. Dort ist ein 24 + 8 Stecker erforderlich. Der Lüfter wird leider nicht mehr passen, da die auch der Grösse entsprechend ändern. ( Ausser, Du willst adaptieren. Jedoch ist dann die erforderliche Kühlung nicht gewährleistet. )

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## Trebble56 (8. Januar 2014)

Ich habe mir jetzt erstmal ein 500W reingehauen ohne extras wie kabelmanagement ... für 50€ . Ist ein Nonename gerät ... sozusagen das krasse gegenteil meines letzten geräts. Bis jetzt funktioniert es einwandfrei und ist nicht übermäßig laut. Wenns allzubald kaputtgeht, dann werd ich das hier für alle nochmal posten. Ansonsten erstmal danke ! Ich hoffe das ich diesen Threat nicht allzubald wieder aufsuchen muss.


----------

